# Where did Underwood sardines go? Replacement?



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

For many years I enjoyed Underwood sardines. Alas, they are no longer marketed. They were small, practically boneless, and tasty. I have tried several brands, but have not found any equals. Do any have a suggestion as to a good sardine brand/type? I usually shop at Kroger or HEB.

A good sardine, on a Ritz or saltine, a slice of onion, a little Tabasco---great snack! Of course, no kissy mouth will be eminent.


----------



## bbquman (Oct 1, 2005)

i liked them too and for some reason i only enjoy them in the winter time.
i bought some beach cliff brand and they were ok.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

http://www.kingoscar.com/products-by-market/usa/usa-sardines/brisling-sardines-in-dijon-mustard.html spike i think underwood quite making them about 2 years ago..try theses.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Its been several years since i've eaten any. I always liked the beach cliff sardines in mustard sauce. Yer breath would have people ducking for cover, but they tasted good.


----------



## mwatt007 (May 28, 2009)

Try the Beach Cliff in soy oil with Hot Green Chilis.....not really hot...

put on cracker and some Franks Hot sauce or tabasco.....

mmmmmm goood.....!!!! 

HEB tried jacking the price/can from $.92 last year in January to $1.00 in the summer....now they have them on sale for $.88/can or a buy 3 get 1 free....pretty cheap imo.

look at all these virgins around here probably spent their lives never have eaten a sardine....no comment from the peanut section.....

city folk i guess.


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

I grew up in H-town. Loved the Underwood sardines in the tomato sauce on a Saltine cracker. Remember the key attached to the side you would use to scroll open the top? That was old school. 

Why does all the good stuff have to come to an end?


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Try an Oriental market.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Just like Bama Apple Butter. I ate that for 40 years and then Welch's buys them out and boom, it's gone


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

http://www.vitalchoice.com/shop/pc/viewcategories.asp?idCategory=223

Order you some of these. They have a video on youtube and are supposed to be the best. For me, I'm still on the .88 sardines at HEB. I love them though. I buy a couple cans everytime I go there.


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

I buy the Crown Prince. IHMO, better than the Beach Cliff....


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

i bought some king edward brand at the dollar store. they're small and tasty.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow, good point. I looked for those the last time and had to settle for Beachcliff and those are big honkers!

I do miss the crank tops.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

Did I ever tell ya'll how much I hate sardines?


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

Have eaten them a few times. but I kind of like the smoked oysters, except they really cause gas issues
I remember the keys on the side of the cans!


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. I have tried several brands, but all are too large and bony. Off on a sardine quest! I will buy one can each of several brands, and hope I find some good ones.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

A little off topic, but who remembers the ol' underwood spread???


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

What is a fancy sardine? Is it similar to grade A possum?

btw..I like all of those nasty canned meats. If it weren't for all of the preservatives in them, I would be dead already.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

fishtale said:


> A little off topic, but who remembers the ol' underwood spread???


I do, wanted to like it, but it never really cut the mustard for me, so to speak.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

My grandad fed me sardines when I was a kid, used to love them, but havnt eaten any in over 40 years.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

I used to like them too so I googled the topic. They have been discontinued. From another message board I found this post, which I might try as an alternative:

I just found something that was just as good as Underwood Sardines. King Oscar Finest Brisling Sardines in extra virgin olive oil. I bought the two layer kind. I opened the can, dumped them in a bowl and added a lot of French's yellow mustard. The sardines crumbled but the taste was wonderful. Next time I think I will drain off the olive oil and mix the mustard in it then pour that over the sardines. Either way that is the closest thing I have found to Underwood Sardines in mustard sauce yet. They were delicious. Hope that is helpful.  Elaine
I have always wondered what made an extra virgin olive.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

World Market has some good varities. Can't call brands off the top of my head.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

smokinguntoo said:


> I used to like them too so I googled the topic. They have been discontinued. From another message board I found this post, which I might try as an alternative:
> 
> I just found something that was just as good as Underwood Sardines. King Oscar Finest Brisling Sardines in extra virgin olive oil. I bought the two layer kind. I opened the can, dumped them in a bowl and added a lot of French's yellow mustard. The sardines crumbled but the taste was wonderful. Next time I think I will drain off the olive oil and mix the mustard in it then pour that over the sardines. Either way that is the closest thing I have found to Underwood Sardines in mustard sauce yet. They were delicious. Hope that is helpful.  Elaine
> *I have always wondered what made an extra virgin olive*.


They come from unmolested convent bushes. :smile:


----------

